# bmw 320ci build



## Bmw_318is (Apr 4, 2014)

im looking at buying a 2002 bmw 320ci for $4500 with 120000 km manual (aust dollar and cost of cars in Australia) which is super cheap in Australia. i want to build a car with 200kw+ at the wheels, so i was thinking about doing forced induction. i am choosing to use this car instead of a 328 or 330 because the cost 330 and 328 are $8000+ which wont leave me enough money to do a forced induction system. 
has anyone experimented with forced induction on a m54b22, if so what were the results
would you recommend a turbo or supercharger i was looking at building my own kit not buying a whole kit to keep cost down but i am leaning more towards the supercharger option because the simplicity :thumbup:
thanks


----------

